# ~~~~> Cooking in Mexico



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am making a Black Forest cake for a friend here in d.f. but I can not find canned cherries. does anyone know where I might find them? (not maraschino cherries)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> i am making a Black Forest cake for a friend here in d.f. but I can not find canned cherries. does anyone know where I might find them? (not maraschino cherries)


Could you use fresh cherries instead?


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

I could try, but it will take a lot of work to pit the cherries


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> I could try, but it will take a lot of work to pit the cherries


Maybe, but I'll bet the cake would end up tasting better. After all, how many cherries would you have to pit?


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I don't know about DF but here in Acapulco the Mega Comercial Mexicana has a section with imported foods and they have canned black cherries.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

do you know where I can buy fresh cherries?


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

i have checked mega, i did not see any. maybe i will try again


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Silence820 said:


> do you know where I can buy fresh cherries?


I've seen them at my local Superama in colonia Cuauhtémoc and at the Sunday tianguis in my neighborhood.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Sometimes frozen pitted sweet cherries can be found at Costco. Canned cherry pie filling can be found at some Chedraui's and Sorianna's. Fresh cherries are a bit out of season but can also be found at Costco.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe, but I'll bet the cake would end up tasting better. After all, how many cherries would you have to pit?


Indeed. I made a pie with fresh cherries once. It took a little time to pit the cherries but it is not hard work and the results were easily worth it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Indeed. I made a pie with fresh cherries once. It took a little time to pit the cherries but it is not hard work and the results were easily worth it.


Mmmm, cherry pie made with fresh cherries, with a dollop of vanilla ice cream on top!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I'm originally from Pennsylvania and my mother used to make cherry pies on a regular basis. She always used canned red tart pitted cherries and I never had better cherry pies than hers regardless of whether the cherries were fresh or canned. I've made a few myself using her recipe and they turned out great. No one cares if the cherries were fresh or canned as long as the pie or cake tastes good.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for your help. they were right where you said they would be. today I bought 2 cans. again thanks so much


----------

